# Loft names



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

I was wondering about loft names for instance mine is called Gargoyle Lofts. 
I would love to hear what eveyone else has named thiers.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ours is A&D Lofts


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

See, always a meaning. I always thought of the pigeons that keep the gargoyles company in the Hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine's RKM Lofts. Mine and my dad's initials are the same so it seemed appropriate


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Hooey Doo Loft
There is magic in the air.
Oriental Rollers are much more than they seem.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Mines RAF...Rich's Air Force!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mout's Pigeon Loft is mine


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Now that I'm retired I call it ' Round To-it Loft ' 
When I get around to it if u get my drift.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ross Howard said:


> Now that I'm retired I call it ' Round To-it Loft '
> When I get around to it if u get my drift.


One of the professors at my school makes round tuits. So whenever someone says they'll do it when they get around to it, he's gives'em one so they won't have an excuse


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

El Faro Palomars....... Long story but for now that us here in Baja Mexico


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Ours is called Triple T Lofts. Our last name is Triplett. Our hobby is a joint effort of three of us (Paul, Josiah and myself) hence the Triple. Put that all together and you get Triple T Lofts


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

New Hope Poultry
I live on a street called New Hope and I used to breed d'Uccle chickens (& a few others), so hence the poultry part


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

Wittsend Lofts here, my last name is witt and it's my kennel name also


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine is Racerman's Loft, but I am thinking of changing it to Coveys Loft. The reason is my birds in the 2nd Annual PT race (I won) were Cov32 & Cov33 won, so I am thinking Covey Loft would be a great name


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Triple B Loft or BBB Loft


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

*Loonecho Loft*. The Loon is the MN State Bird. The town I live in, (Vergas) boasts the worlds largest Loon statue, I live on a lake and hear loon calls echoing across the lake daily throughout the summer and last but not least, I live on Looney Lane.

Jim


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

My high school mascot was a Thunderbird. Just seemed to fit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Our loft was built for rescued pigeons, some are handicapped, others just unreleasable. It all started when I came home one day with 6 babies, rescued from an old porch being torn down. Many have been added since. We have ferals, homers, fancies, rollers, a king, Indian Fantail, and a couple of garden fans. Quite the assortment. We love each and every one of them, hence the name.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*MY loft name is "THE SIMON & SIMON LOFT" and my moto is "FLY THE SILVER TO WIN THE GOLD" .Rember the TV show by the name Simon and Simon They used my name so I thought only right that I took it back.* GEORGE


----------

